# If you have done the CGC, I have a couple of questions



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

At what age did your GSD pass the CGC, and if you know, what line is your dog from? Show, German, Czech or other??

Is it true that some lines mature later than others?

Also, if you have done the CGC with other breeds, what age were they when they passed?

Thanks!


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

I done mine when he's around 1 years old, could do it earlier, but i waited for the CGC so now CGC becomes a title

mine is from a german showline. He's at 1 yr 8 months but still like a puppy.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

My female GSD passed at 1 1/2 years old.

This was the first time I ever did anything like that and she had some major fear issues I had to work on prior to that.

I got a male the following year. He was 9 weeks old when I brought him home. I figured he would be able to pass much sooner because I knew what I was doing and he didn't have any issues I needed to work on.

As it turned out, he was 17 months old when he passed. He just wasn't mature enough. Maybe if I was a better trainer, we could have done it sooner. 

Both my dogs are BYB dogs.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I was a bit impatient and my boy took the CGC when he was 5.5 months. He failed in the the most spectacular fashion. He sat on a lay and laid on a sit. He twirled for a stay and crawled for a come. He was having the time of his life and putting everyone in stitches. Needless to say we will be retaking it. 

Our local dog club instructor advised, once she could finish wiping the laughing tears from her eyes, that most shepherds she had seen seemed to be better taking the test at or after 1yr of age. We'll be waiting till after his first birthday to try again. Lord only knows what tricks he'll have up his sleeve by then.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We are taking the class starting tonight and test is in October. Zeus is 7 month. 

I know where we will have issues, but I am determined to pass it with him =) 

Mine is WGSD. 

And I was told that males mature later.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

First bitch (ASL) did hers at 1 year, easy pass. Second bitch (ASL) did hers at 5.5 months, easy pass. Dog (ASL) did his at 8 months, almost failed on the stay. Both bitches could have been tested earlier, as could the male if I'd put in the work.
My latest bitch came home at 5.5 mo, I am scheduled to have her tested when she is 6.5 mo (Czech/ASL).

CGC is VERY easy to pass with basic training. The 'trouble' spots for mine in training were stays and not freaking out when I went out of sight. The former is easy to work on. Train daily (short sessions, a few minutes) and reinforce often. Incorporate training into your games. The latter improves as you extend the time away for your pup in another room, in his crate, etc. As long as your dog is stable and you have a decent evaluator there's no reason a puppy cannot easily pass with simple daily training.

Individual lines moreso than types mature at very different rates. My females don't even start to bulk out until after they turn two, and my male achieved full size at under a year. I like mine to be slow-maturing.

I have a crazy SA labradoodle that I could probably pass CGC with, but he's not a CGC so I don't feel comfortable getting him the certificate. He wouldn't deserve it.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

I think Rainer passed at around 6 months. Pretty easy for him, but don't go with any friends or dogs your pup might be friendly with. I went with a group of friends and we all stepped out during the test except for the dog being tested. We didn't do any formal training for the test. My friend texted us the night before saying there's a test the next morning at the humane society and to meet her there, lol.

The class we got tested in was testing for both the CGC and Therapy Dog cert. Rainer passed the extra requirements for the Therapy Dog cert at the same time as his CGC, but because he was under 12 months we couldn't get it. When he's older we'll go back for it.

He's a German Showline.

Edit: Forgot to add he also seems to be maturing verrryy slowly. He is 21 months now and still acts like a puppy - play, play, play! He is just now starting to have moments of switching into adult brain mode.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

farnln said:


> At what age did your GSD pass the CGC, and if you know, what line is your dog from? Show, German, Czech or other??
> 
> Is it true that some lines mature later than others?
> 
> ...


Nikon was 10 months (intact male WGSL), Pan I think was 12 months (intact male WGWL). Kenya was 3 but that's because I got her when she was 3. She passed it several times (our therapy dog training group used a CGC test) and also helped as the "neutral dog". Pan was a neutral dog for another dog on his test day as well.

My mix Coke (male, neutered, large mixed breed) passed it I think when he was 3, got him when he was 1.5. He was harder to train basic stuff, not a very drivey or attentive dog and only wanted to visit other dogs and people!

My 1 year old pit mix has not tried it yet, we're still letting her settle in before more serious obedience training. She'd need to learn a better stay and the neutral dog, the rest she can do.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke was a few months shy of 3yrs old. I got him at 2yrs old, and they were holding it at our training group.... so we joined in. He's a german show line, neutered male.

Storm could pass right now (if she behaves!), but we're focusing on getting her BH currently. She's 1.5yrs old, west german working line, intact female.

I do believe some lines are slower to mature. I see all the time at training and with my own dogs. I've seen certain litters just start to mature at 3, and others are way advanced in maturity. Storm is fairly mature for her age, so was Duke. When we got him at 2, his maturity was more of a 4-5 year old.... not a dog just turning 2. Zira on the other hand is still all over the place and she's almost 3. Body and mind... I believe they all mature at a different pace, but certain lines also tend to sway that a bit.

I never officially did it with other breeds, but I did train my goldens back in the day, and I'd say knowing what they do during this tests... my goldens would have been fine at about 1.5yrs because they were a little hyper and the more sporty type. I've seen a lot of the calmer breeds pass at 8months and below. We did a mock one a few months ago for everyone at training, and we had a 6 month old join for the experience.... they would have passed right then and there if it were the real thing. Depends on the dog.... it's all really basic though. 

The CGC was fun, I didn't sweat it.... we just had a good time. If anything, doing a "mock" CGC never hurts for any questionable or possible problematic areas.... it also helps with any handler nerves or concerns. 

Good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta passed it at 3 years old. Actually just this past June. She's a German Showline cross. I probably could have tested her earlier but I didn't have a whole lot of faith in her ability to pass anything relating to dogs because she gets excited and pulls. 

Dax... he's got a ways to go before I'll even consider TRYING to test him. He's Czech/ddr. He's a bonehead. I'll hopefully get him close to where I'll test him on it when he's about a year old but we'll see. I have a lot of "chill out" work to do with him.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

We took the test when Jade was 6 months. She passed with flying colors and thoroughly impressed the lady giving the test (to be fair though she has never acted that well since then!)

She is a mesh-mas American pet lines from a BYB


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female GSD was 8.5 months when she passed the test and my golden was about 8 months when he passed it. They both did very well and would pass again now if they were to take it. My golden is my most obedient dog, he just loves to train and he's quick doing the commands, much quicker then the GSD's. My son was the GSD's handler and I was the golden's.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

My show line passed at 7.5 months D) Not sure how completely accurate this was, because she has some fear issues with approaching dogs, and she still jumps on me once in a while. But still, !


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

WL - 5 months CGC
SL - 6 months CGC

Only difference was the age when they started the class. I've heard WL's mature slower and that has been my experience. It took my WL months longer to learn things that my SL learned at an earlier age. I found myself getting frustrated because it took him longer on everything but as he has started maturing his focus is better and he is on par with the SL's.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My mutt didn't pass until our third try, but has passed it twice, now. She is very dog reactive, and also has trouble with the "four on the floor" rule. She was two when she passed the first time, and three when she passed a second time. 

My Rattie passed on his first try at 11 years. 

My BYB Shepherd passed at 17 months, in spite of the examiner accidentally stopping on her paw. I'll probably retest in another six to twelve months, just to see if we can do a better job. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So we started our first class to prep for CGC, here is the summary: 

Can your dog stay of leash? - No I wouldn't trust it. 
Can your dog come to you? - If, I catch him! 

So when I tell Z to wait, and walk away. For some reason no matter how calmly and slowly I say "Zeus come", he thinks that he has to run to me at his fastest speed! I brace myself and try not to fall. I love my overly enthusiastic boy.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So we tried the test, we failed because my sweet boy is glued to my hip and would not sit/down and let me walk away. 

He is not a bad dog, just loves his mom so much. 

Anyways we will try again when he is older and more calm. He did great with other dogs, stranger, grooming, petting etc... 

I was laughing and said can we have first part of the title? Just Canine or canine Good? LOL it was a good laugh. 

test was free to try at our club.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Neko said:


> So we tried the test, we failed because my sweet boy is glued to my hip and would not sit/down and let me walk away.
> 
> He is not a bad dog, just loves his mom so much.
> 
> ...


It's a learning experience  You had the courage to try and now you know what you need to work on, good job!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha thanks, 
I got home and my husband looked at me with a grin and said, so how did you do? lol
Well atleast my dog does not try to eat anyone, that's a plus. 

The instructor also thinks that with a new class in the second ring it was way too loud with all the new puppies and Zeus kept looking over there instead of listening to my stay command. 

He is not ready for distractions he does well at home and good during class, but this was all new since that class started with all new dogs. 

we are retaking Beginner Novice to keep the training going and to keep socializing. 
He is a very good boy overall. People at the club love him.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter passed at 8 months. But we've had him in classes every week since 10 weeks old. Stay was not a problem as Dexter is not an active gsd, he's rather laid back. (if he's in stay too long, he rolls over into the "play dead" position). The one thing we had to work on, was the separation. He sticks to me like glue and even though we passed, I could tell he was stressed because he kept yawning. ( he's not a barker)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Separation will be impossible for us...... sigh...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not EVEN gonna try for a while ... eh .. months.. (year?). Varik at 6 months is wayyy too distracted by other dogs. He's not good in class still if they are moving. He's getting a bit better about listening on leash, but has a lot of maturing to do. He's 75/25 DDR/WGWL.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden Retriever was about 1 1/2 when I rescued her (she was a stray, very shy/fearful). The obedience club we went to had beginners, intermediate, and advanced classes and IIRC each one was 10 weeks long. They gave the CGC test when you finished the intermediate class. 
I can't remember how soon after I got her we started classes but it was pretty soon, and we did the beginners, then started intermediate the week after beginners class ended and then we took the CGC at the last intermediate class and she passed. So she took it after 2 training classes and she was about 2-ish years old. So I'd had her maybe 4-5 months I guess when we took the CGC. She probably could have passed it sooner but that was when they offered it so that's when we took it. She took/passed it again a year or so later because it was part of a therapy dog test we took.

My GSD was very leash reactive towards other dogs when I got her at 4 1/2 years old so we had to work a lot on that before we could take the CGC. She would have passed everything else but not the "reaction to another dog" section. So she didn't take it until she was around 5-6 I think I'd had her more than a year before I decided she was ready. She did great on the test, I had her do a down-stay when the other dog approached and she was fine.

I never took the CGC with my terrier because he would go nuts (bark continuously and pull on the leash until I came back to where he could actually reach me) if I handed the leash to someone and walked away from him. I was never able to "cure" him of that. If the person could distract him long enough for me to get out of sight he might not realize I was leaving, and if I was out of sight before he saw I had left then he wouldn't bark. 
The funny thing is if I handed his leash to a friend or family member and had THEM walk away from ME, he was fine. It was just me walking away and him not being able to follow that he could not handle.
I'm not sure why he did that since he did not have any separation anxiety or anything, I think it was either that he was upset that I was going somewhere he couldn't go or else it had something to do with his past, I don't know what happened to him before I found him wandering the streets at 4-5 years old.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max..Czech lines. He passed at about one year. The separation was the most difficult. We worked on that in small doses each week. The person holding him was a young guy, and he loves young guys, so he passed. The other skills were easy-peasy!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

It's hard to work on separation. Zeus only gets upset if I leave him in public, but totally fine at home or in the yard. bah =(


----------



## wjkuleck (Dec 18, 2011)

farnln said:


> At what age did your GSD pass the CGC, and if you know, what line is your dog from? Show, German, Czech or other??
> 
> Is it true that some lines mature later than others?
> 
> ...


My Gracie passed CGC at 2 1/2 years, and two weeks later passed her Therapy Dog Int'l test. She probably could have done them sooner, but I wasn't thinking about them for her. After our 7 mo Collie passed CGC, I said to myself, "Why not Gracie?" 

So we did, and she did.

Gracie is half Eastern European, half Western, a large long-coat bitch. No, not that kind of bitch, a girl dog who's a real sweetie.







 
Regards,

Walt


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention my GSD Bianca was West German showlines.


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

My lab/shep is a CGC on paper.. We took the test at an expo in January(he was almost 3), no obedience classes or training for the test.. He probably could have passed at 6 months, I swear he listened better back then!

I have a dream that my GSD can attempt it someday, he is 19 months, I've had him for 10.. and he's just starting to use his brain. I'm hoping by spring it's fully developed ;]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin (WGSL) passed it at 14 months old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

CGC check!!!! 11 month =)


----------

